# Bahia BLU L600 Cigar Review - perfect daily



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

For the price, this may be the best everyday cigar you can buy. You can tell it comes just short of everything that makes a top tier cigar great.

Read the full review here: Bahia BLU L600 Cigar Review - perfect daily


----------

